# What do you feed your Pregnant Dog?



## ycoetzee (Apr 1, 2020)

What do you feed your pregnant dog?
What do you feed your nursing dog?

My moyen girl is due in 2.5 weeks and she is really starting to fill out fast now. I have been feeding her Orijen at night, and a balanced, commercially prepared raw in the morning. She was very lean to begin with and is in an overall excellent shape now. She is a slow, fussy eater - even now.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Purina Pro Plan - and lots of it. I also add shredded cheese for extra calcium.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Johanna, what is your thought about supplementing mom's regular diet with puppy kibble? I've heard that suggestion but never had reason to try it.


----------



## Lizmom (Apr 6, 2020)

When I bred about 20 years ago, I drove several hours to the great canine-OB specialist in northern Ohio, Dr. Hutchison. He recommended supplementing with cottage cheese for calcium without a lot of fat. My picky eater enjoyed it, and it worked well. I would always include it for a pregnant bitch.


----------

